# Do these Appetite suppressant things work?



## ritehome (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm strolling around the wrong side of 30 and am pretty fat (I knw who isn't). Recently in the doc visit, the doc said that the excess flab is not only creating health problems for me, but also giving me whole low confidence and worsening my anxiety ( although I had sa before I was overweight...I mean who made this guy a doc..??)..So I started jogging (real struggle at my weight) for a year of doing this but still am at the same weight. Some friend suggested using this using this fatabsorb appetite suppressant along with another one called phentermine but am really not sure. However in my state, I am slightly desperate and really don't know what to do..As it is im tired of being called fat and tired of all the jokes people make on me and tired of living. After all somewhere I do hurt too  Just makes me think that sometimes life is unfair to people for no fault of their own..And all the fortune cookie wisdom really counts for nothing in the end


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My pal got that. He is doing well and it worked for him. I would get that too if I could but I have a normal BMI and my weightloss is strictly superficial reasons. I think you have to be classified in the obese category to get it though so the risks of the medication outweigh the risks of obesity to health.. anyway good luck.
I chug a cup or two of water when I'm very hungry and that fills up my stomach without the extra calories. I've found ways to dress up celery with reduced calorie soy sauce and what not for pigging out. I think the mental drive to lose weight matters way more than just suppressing appetite bc you can totally do that on your own.. but like I said I'd go for the drugs too lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Didn't real all of what you said. Don't do it for anybody else, **** people who tell you that you're too fat, they're jerkoffs. Watch this:


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is cute too lol


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about appetite suppressants, but I have noticed since taking Wellbutrin that my urges to binge eat are significantly higher than when I was on other medications. Fortunately, I haven't binged despite this! I've lost about 15.6 lbs so I feel like I've just come to far so binging is just not even an option. However, I'm definitely going to switch medications, cause this one has just made things tougher for me. But its very much just trial & error will all this stuff.


----------



## Kay1 (Apr 3, 2011)

First of all, you must be in good shape (cardio) to have been running a year. It may not have given you the weight loss on the scales, but muscle weighs more than fat and you probably have noticed your clothing fitting better.
I am about 125 lbs, and cannot even run a mile without sweating my butt off and I give up every exercise plan I have undertaken. Further I want to say, I myself have zero self esteem. I am normal weight, I am told I am pretty, but I think people just say that to be nice to compensate for my overall boring personality and inability to ever really fit in. We are are own worse critics. I really admire anyone that can run, so kudos to you and don't give it up. (I wish I could take my own advice).

Also I hope you know you are not alone! I have been in the same emotional place as you and it completely sucks! Screw those jerks that would make jokes about a person's weight. I know that is easy for someone else to say, but you are a better person than anyone like that could ever hope to be. I find the people that would say such things only do to try to make themselves feel better about themselves. Stay strong!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Coffee is an excellent appetite suppressant if yah haven't heard already. I got down to 65lbs awhile ago from just drinking coffee & water, I like never ever got hungry...also swallowing cotton balls diped in water can fill the stomach up all throughout the day. (def. not reccommended though!!)


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there, first of all, it is awesome that you are exercising!!! That is a hurdle for me, and if you're there, you've already got a lot going in the right direction. My doctor used to use something called (I think) Meridia, or something, but told me it was recalled, and now he recommends a weigh tloss supplement called fucothin (I think the brand is garden of life) and i read reviews, and they were very mixed. I haven't bought it yet because it's kind of expensive and asked my doc about the mixed reviews and he told me it's like conventional medications in that it depends on your chemistry. Frustrating. I really want to try it, & I'm thinking if I can find a good enough deal, I will buy it. It's made from some kind of seaweed and I think is thermogenic, and I at least have a doc telling me it's safe, and I've tried a lot of other things that haven't worked and I didn't have a doctor telling me it was safe, so maybe you want to check it out and see if it's for you. if I do fine a good deal, I can let you know. I've gained a lot of weight from meds, and pregnancy, and am no spring chicken, and I just want to say you're exercising and that is an immense hurdle for some people. Be proud every time you do it, keep up patting yourself on the back for each thing you do (park far away from the store in the lot and walk, use the stairs at work, not the elevator, if you can eat lunch at your desk before your lunckbreak, then maybe go for a stroll during lunch). Anything you do like that you should be giving yourself so much credit, it's so hard to do, and I'm still trying to do that! Anyway, if I try the fucothin, I'll let you know, and at least my doc told me about it and says it's safe, and I didn't know about the phentermine. Anyway, good luck, and congratulations on getting yourself running. That's SO awesome!!!


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

go to any walgreens and go the back counter and ask them for Bronkaid..its a guafensin/ephedrine mix..buy it and then combine it with low dose caffeine and you will have to force yourself to eat..this is the most effective legal appetite suppressant/ft-burner on the market...these 'fat absorbers' are just garbage...dont go to GNC to buy weight loss supps... even they will admit that ephedrine is by far the most effective..


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint you, but the only way to lose weight is DIET and exercise, but concentrate on diet, sport is easy to do. Eat less calories than u consume. Simple as that. Of course that requires some calculation of calories at first.

As for exercise, only running isnt enough. I mean running in a constant rate. You must alternate intensity, search for HIIT on google. Bassicly, u alternate high speed running with pauses/low speed running. But running may be bad for your knees - shocks in articulation. You can replace it with non-schock cardio: stationary bike, stepper, still alternating intensity. You can try other sports, like swimming, martial arts, etc, i mean sports that uses all your muscles and body. Or yuo can try tabata, 4 mins a day, check on google.

Sure, fat burners pills may help, but only like 5-10%. Negligible. Focus on what u eat, and do sports.


----------

